# 2 rabbits need a good home



## Lildove (Oct 5, 2006)

Helloall. I don't want u to all think that I don't love my rabbits cause Ido. But I really need to give my rabbits up. And They need togo to a GOOD HOME.Thehumane society told methat my rabbits had to go. And I had 2 many birds.But that is besidethe point. 



Ok what I have I have is 2ND's a Doe(Mom) a Buck (Son).He's about 4 monthsold.Thisis theson..http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l174/lildove25/CreamPuff.jpg


Pic of the mom..

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i2/dolphinbaby55/100_0280.jpg
They need a Good Home. E-mail me for more info. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lildove (Oct 6, 2006)

The doe's name is Lola. She has a greatpersonalities. She don't like to be held. She loves eatting apples.She's a sweet rabbit. She is not fixed. Not sure how old she is.

The Buck is Lola's son. He was born July 21st,2006. he will be 4 monthsold the 12th of this month. He's not fixed either.He's name isCreamPuff. Thouhe needs a better nameLOLHis personalities is great too But He loves to be runningaround more then being held. 

They will make great pets for someone. I never tried and put them inthe show. Lola and Cream Puff might do good in a show. They are notbonded. The would be best 2gether or in differ homes. I'd like itreally to be in differ places. Cause it wouldn't be best.


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2006)

Very beautiful bunnies!

Did you have a time frame of when they need to be rehomed by?


----------



## Lildove (Oct 7, 2006)

By next week if I could. But If not. I don't know what I'm going to do..



Thanks..


----------



## Haley (Oct 7, 2006)

wow..I doubt we could find anyone that fast. I would hate to see them go to a shelter only to be put down...

are there any rabbit rescues in your area? or maybe you could offer to "foster" them until you can find them a home?

As I said in my pm..just be careful if you post ads anywhere. Ask for afee to screen out any snake owners and you can always waive the feelater if you want. Another idea is to post at your local vets office,if they havea bulletin board...


----------



## Lildove (Oct 7, 2006)

[suP][suB]*Iknowthat I can't find them a home by next week. I can try to hold on to thetill I can find them a home.. Just ask long as they go to a good home.I'll change it till by the end of the month.......*[/suB][/suP]


----------



## Haley (Oct 10, 2006)

Any luck finding them a home?


----------



## Lildove (Oct 11, 2006)

Not reallysure. I have someone intersed in them friday. But I don't think thatperson really wants to buy them. I'll keep u all posted. If I sell themfriday I'll let u all know.


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2006)

Great! Good Luck!

Just make sure you ask lots of questions (if you dont know the person)to be sure they will be giving the buns a loving home and not snakefood or something. Also, remind them that the buns need to beseparated. You might want to offer to give the boy to them for free onthe condition they have him neutered...

I think we have a list somewhere of questions to ask a strangerinterested in your bunnies...let me know if you want me to find it.

Best Wishes

Haley


----------



## Lildove (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes can u plzfind the list. As far as I know she told me that the bunnies are forher son for his B0day on Thursday. But I still have time to ask her thequestion. Just to make sure that they go to a good home. if u want ucan e-mail the list to[email protected]

 Thanks.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 11, 2006)

They're adorable. :hearts

But I REALLY hope you don't ever have them in the same cage and they'renever out at the same time. Sounds like there's an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2006)

Heres a good one I found..I think theres another one somewhere..If I find it I'll post it..

http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/behavior/new_home.html


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2006)

Also read this post. It's a sticky that's kept at the top of the page.
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&amp;forum_id=7

I hope they can take the buns! One question I'd definatelyask is if the parents are willing to take care of the buns for theirfull life span, 10 years plus, whether or not the kid is stillinterested in them. If they're taking both, I'd recommendspay/neuter too so they don't have any accidental breeding.


----------



## Lildove (Oct 11, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> They're adorable. :hearts
> 
> But I REALLY hope you don't ever have them in the same cage and they'renever out at the same time. Sounds like there's an accident waiting to happen.




No I don't have them in the same cage. I know better then that.


----------



## ec (Oct 11, 2006)

There's a *great *rabbit rescue nearby - Bunny People.

here's their contact info: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA256.html

The phone number will get you through to the bunny shelter. Listen to the recording for other numbers to call.

I bet they can help you find a very good home for your buns. please call - you won't regret it. (I got my bun from them.)

Edit: The members live all around the greater Harrisburg area, but theshelter itself is in Linglestown. That's not very far from you.

Another thing you can do is go tohttp://www.petfinder.com and checkthe list of shelters that take buns in the Harrisburg area. But Ihighly recommend calling Bunny People 1st. I wish I could take yourbuns - they're beautiful.


----------



## Lildove (Oct 11, 2006)

No Harrisburgisn't far from me either. I'll call them 2morrow. I'll keep u posted.Thanks EC.


----------



## ec (Oct 11, 2006)

You're more than welcome - I'm hoping thingswork out well for you and both buns. You might want to tell them that arecent adopter suggested them.

Bunny People also takes a lot of transfers from the local Humane Society shelters.


----------



## Lildove (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Again..Like I said before I really Hate to get rid of them But I have NoChoice... I will miss them. But I hope to get more later one...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 12, 2006)

I hope you find someone great for your bunnies! Just curious though, exactly why do you have to rehome them? :?


----------



## Lildove (Oct 12, 2006)

Cause theOffiers that came with Children Of Youth told me that Its not good tohave rabbits/Birds around a 2 year old. Cause I have a 2 year old. Theysaid That my rabbits had 2 go and so deos my birds cause I have 2many.They will be back Monday. I have a friends from Tennesseecoming up to get my birds.And They can't take my rabbits cause theynever hed rabbits before and they have a dog that will kill them. ThouI understand that. I Know Its for the best That I rehome them.. Itsreally a long story. Thou The officer told me that I have way to manyanimal. thou I didn't know that there was a law that I couldn't haveany animals around my 2 year old.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2006)

I wish I was closer.


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you get to the Echo Lodge in Drums, off of Rt. 80, sometime next week?
It's not too far from I-81. If you can, I can take them. Charlotte

EconoLodge
10 Woodmere Dr.
Drums, PA 18222


----------



## Lildove (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm Sorry I don't drive.... And Plus They might have a Home 2morrow.


----------



## dootsmom (Oct 12, 2006)

If they don't get the rabbits tomorrow, perhapsyour friends from Tennessee can bring them to the Echo Lodge.I'm in Hopatcong, NJ...the Lodge is half way, for me.
Charlotte


----------



## Lildove (Oct 12, 2006)

[suP]*Idon't know cause they wont be here till the 15th of Nov. Hoping I cankeep my birds till thenAnd they live in Whitwell Tn. But I'll keep uposted. I might Just call the Bunny People If they don't take thebunnies 2morrow. *[/suP]


----------



## ec (Oct 12, 2006)

I'd strongly suggest calling Bunny People*now* so that they've got a place to go - that way you will have afall-back plan. it sounds like you *need* some surety that they willfind a good place to go, ASAP. 

I can't make any promises on behalf of Bunny People, but I'm sure they'll try their darndest to help.

however, calling them is your decision, not mine.


----------



## Lildove (Oct 12, 2006)

I E-mail them So I'm waiting on them to e-mail me back.


----------



## Rogue (Oct 13, 2006)

I have to say I'm utterly gobsmacked... dopeople often come into your homes out there and say you can't have petsaround your children?? Unless there was something seriouslywrong in the welfare of the animals or kids, I think there'd be majoruproar over here... and who has the right to say that youhave too many birds??


----------



## Lildove (Oct 13, 2006)

*Rogue wrote: *


> Ihave to say I'm utterly gobsmacked... do people often come into yourhomes out there and say you can't have pets around yourchildren?? Unless there was something seriously wrong in thewelfare of the animals or kids, I think there'd be major uproar overhere... and who has the right to say that you have too manybirds??


*I'm mad ofthe whole thing too. But with Childern of Youth involed there isnothing I can do. Just go with what they say..They is nothing wrongwith the Welfare of my daughter and my animals. I firue that they don'tlike birds. *


----------



## Rogue (Oct 13, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone who has sent mea PM - sorry, I don't have time to reply to you all individually, butyour messages have clearedthings up in my head .


----------



## Lildove (Oct 13, 2006)

They Rabbitsare gone. They are at a Good. Home.Thanks Everyone who wanted tohelp..


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2006)

Its good that they have a good home but I am sorry you can't keep them.


----------



## Lildove (Oct 13, 2006)

Me Too. I'mgoing to miss them. But like I told my mom When We live on a farm Iplan on getting more rabbits.


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went well!

Take care 

-Haley


----------



## Lildove (Oct 13, 2006)

*Thanks Haley for all ur help..*


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

I didnt really do anything, but youre welcome 

Even though you dont have any rabbits right now, feel free to hang around here!


----------



## Lildove (Oct 13, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> I didnt really do anything, but youre welcome
> 
> Even though you dont have any rabbits right now, feel free to hang around here!


Not a Problem .... I'll be Hornerd Too..


----------

